# Dugan's blook work



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a call from the vet this morning. Dugan's bloodwork is normal!! His ALT level was over 200 the last two times he had bloodwork done. We had put him on antibiotics to make sure there was no infection and also I changed him to a lower protein diet. He is now at 75. Normal is up to 110. I am so happy that it came back normal. It is such a relief. Now, he is off to have 3 teeth pulled next week:frusty: I hate to have to put him under, but these guys aren't coming out on their own.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, I was going to pm you today about Dugan's bloodwork, glad it went back down.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: That is WONDERFUL news Karen! I am thrilled to read some good news!:bounce::clap2:

Dugan is such a cute little duffer!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That is wonderful news for sure Karen! I'm so happy that Dugan's blood work is back to normal. :whoo:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yippee!! Great news.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh that is wonderful news Karen. Yay Dugan!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful news Karen, I bet you are glad all the waiting is over and life can get back to normal at least until his teeth pulling poor guy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So glad to hear his levels came back normal.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's great news! Good luck with the puppy teeth extraction!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

:cheer2: What great news!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great news, Karen!:whoo:I'm glad Dugan's tests turned out normal!
Gina


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YES! That's the best news ever!
Carole


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Now THAT'S the kind of news I like! :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, bravo Karen, that is such great news!! YAY!! Now you can relax about that.
Good luck with the extractions.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooray good news.


----------

